# Classic Mini: Hint for routing accel cable through firewall



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Magnus had a problem this weekend: The accelerator cable ferrule at the firewall end pulled through the firewall during a spirited run. Turns out that the small rubber grommet that had held it in place for, oh, 10 years or so, finally gave way.

I was only a couple blocks from home, so I turned the idle up to 1,500 or so and drove home slowly in second and third gear.

At home, I tried for 30 minutes to undo the carb end of the accelerator cable, when it occured to me that I could unhook the pedal-end of the cable and then pass it out of the firewall in order to fix a new steel washer behind the rubber grommet.

The problem now, was, of course, since I don't have 9" long fingers, how to route the cable back through the firewall.

Well, it turns out that I found that a 3' length of standard refrigerator ice-maker hose (available from Home Depot) actually is of such a diameter that it fits through the firewall hole. Further, the inside diameter is EXACTLY the same as the barrel on the end of the cable.

I inserted the hose through the firewall from inside the car, then put the barrel of the cable into the hose.

I was then able to withdraw the hose, with the cable attached, through the firewall and then hooked the barrel onto the accel pedal.

Cool.


----------

